# Saratoga Springs 3 BR



## Jolson (May 13, 2010)

Anyone ever stayed in a 3BR at Saratoga Springs Resort at Disney?  I put this unit on hold via RCI weeks tonight and was wondering if it was worth pulling the kids out of school for the week.  The week is December 11 - 18, 2010.  We've always wanted to do Disney around the holidays to see the decorations at the various resorts so it is soooo very tempting.  It says it sleeps 12 and is private for 10 so the place must be huge.

Just wondering how great this resort is in a 3BR.  I know this particular resort is rated the lowest per the TUG reviews (8.97) but still that's pretty high in my book.  I went on their website and the 3BR looks awesome but just curious if anyone had any first hand knowledge of the 3 BR.

Thanks in advance for any information people can provide.


----------



## RickSpencer (May 13, 2010)

How did you reserve disney through RCI?  I thought getting a Disney resort through RCI was next to imposible.

Rick


----------



## Jolson (May 13, 2010)

I believe Disney is now affiliated exclusively with RCI for weeks exchanges and can also be reserved using RCI points.  I usually do a search everyday and I've always been able to see Disney inventory sitting online for all the Disney timeshare resorts. I usually see Studios and 1 BR's but 2BR's are sometimes rare to see online and I don't believe I've ever even seen a 3 BR just sitting there from doing an online search.

I do believe you need a fairly good trader to see the inventory though on the weeks side.  If you are using points then I think if you have enough points (as long as those points aren't from an Orlando resort) then you can also reserve that way as well.


----------



## vacationlover2 (May 13, 2010)

I would definitely go.  I've toured a 3BR before.  They are two stories and are like a house.  Very, very nice.  And a wonderful time of year to be there.


----------



## janej (May 13, 2010)

How old are the kids?  How many people do you plan to have?

We never stayed at a 3 bedroom SSR, but we did tour one.  It was really nice, right on water with downtown Disney view.  I did stay at a 2 bedroom SSR.  The unit was also very nice and spacious enough for our party of 7.  But I would prefer almost any other DVC resort over SSR.  If you have more than 6 in your party, I'd go for it.  Otherwise, I'd take any other two bedroom when school is out.  If the kids are young and missing a week of school is not a big deal, early December is a super time to visit.


----------



## Jolson (May 13, 2010)

There will be a total of 8 of us (4 adults and 4 kids ages 14, 14, 10 and 8) so having enough room shouldn't be a problem.  We've been to Florida a ton of times but have never stayed at a Disney resort.  I definitely think I'm going to confirm.  Plus my daughters b-day is Xmas day so that will be an early present for her.:whoopie:


----------



## wmmmmm (May 14, 2010)

I haven't stayed there but I did tour the "Grand Villa".  It's very nice.  This Grand Villa in December requires over 500 DVC points whereas a regular two bedroom is requires less than 250 points.  If I can go at that time and especially if I can trade in using RCI, I wouldn't hesitate for a second.

BTW, I own 160 points at Saratoga Springs and with only 160 points, I don't think I'll ever stay in a Grand Villa unless I can trade in from RCI!  That's because I can only go in the Summer time for the foreseeable future (7 more years) and in the Summer, the Grand Villa requires 715 points a week.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 14, 2010)

Jolson said:


> Anyone ever stayed in a 3BR at Saratoga Springs Resort at Disney?  I put this unit on hold via RCI weeks tonight and was wondering if it was worth pulling the kids out of school for the week.  The week is December 11 - 18, 2010.  We've always wanted to do Disney around the holidays to see the decorations at the various resorts so it is soooo very tempting.  It says it sleeps 12 and is private for 10 so the place must be huge.
> 
> Just wondering how great this resort is in a 3BR.  I know this particular resort is rated the lowest per the TUG reviews (8.97) but still that's pretty high in my book.  I went on their website and the 3BR looks awesome but just curious if anyone had any first hand knowledge of the 3 BR.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any information people can provide.



I'm an SSR owner and stayed in one last Thanksgiving, have another GV booked for this year. 

The Grand Villas at SSR are huge, compared to a 2br. They are 2 floors, 2nd floor has 2bedrooms each with 2 queen beds. Each bedroom has its own bathroom. 1st floor has the master and living room sleeper sofa. Master has it's own bathroom and there is another full bathroom right off the kitchen.

Huge dining table that could seat 12 with no problem. 

No huge balcony, rather smallish one off the dining room, but has a huge 2 story window in the living room.

We only had 5 of us in a GV(DH, me, 2 boys(13/8) and my sister). 


As DVC owners, we've stayed at SSR, BCV, BWV, VB and VWL. We prefer SSR during Thanksgiving because we like the ability to walk over to DTD to eat dinner. Request the Congress Park area, closest to DTD easy walk. My boys enjoy the quiet pool at CP because it's big and usually they have it to themselves.

We've been owners since 2006, I find DVC's 2br's on the smallish side, especially with a couple of boys for a full week stay. I can suck it up for our 4 night visits.

 We had 5 of us in a 2br and for the person who gets the living room sleeper sofa, there is really no where to put their clothes in the living room. Plus the door maze of the master bedroom/bath can be a hoot(lock bathroom door if you want privacy).

Take the Grand Villa, you won't be dissapointed they are beautiful.


----------



## klynn (May 14, 2010)

Take the kids out of school and take the SSR GV.  We have spent the last week in a 2BR at AKV Kidani.  It has been awesome.  Today we check out of here and into a GV at OKW.  I think you will like December.  We have been to Disney several times in December.  Just have your kids work ahead in school.  They will be fine!


----------



## Keep Traveling (May 14, 2010)

To be honest....If you have that great of trader you should be able to get it other times as well.  So its up to you...By the way we will be there those exact dates in a GV as well.

But we warned, you won't want to stay in a 2 bedroom again.

KT


----------



## Culli (May 14, 2010)

Keep Traveling said:


> To be honest....If you have that great of trader you should be able to get it other times as well.  So its up to you...By the way we will be there those exact dates in a GV as well.
> 
> But we warned, you won't want to stay in a 2 bedroom again.
> 
> KT



regardless of trader finding 3br DVC deposits are rare and they don't last long.


----------



## Jolson (May 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your responses.  TUG is such a great place to get information that you just don't find anywhere else. We've decided to confirm this exchange so suffice to say everyone is pretty pumped at staying on Disney property.  

Now I just need to figure out if I have any days left on those 10 day passes that I bought a few years ago.


----------



## tlwmkw (May 14, 2010)

Take it, you will have a great time.  We are going to be at WDW in early December too- it is a great time to be there.  The only reason that the Saratoga Springs scores lower is because it is further away from the parks.  It is otherwise very nice and with the disney transport it's not really a big deal, plus with the ages of your kids you can move around easily (they won't be in strollers).

tlwmkw


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 14, 2010)

Glad you are taking it.  I wouldn't have hesitated, had it been me.   

I thought you were just bragging.   My traders don't pull 3 bedrooms, so I am green with envy.  

Saratoga Springs' 3 bedrooms are pretty luxurious, really in a class by themselves.  I would love to get one and have our kids all join us, but that will never happen.


----------



## AnnaS (May 15, 2010)

Have not stayed at SSR yet but we did tour the Grand Villa.  Absolutely huge and beautiful!


----------

